
'A Bargain with the Devil'–-Bill Comes Due for Overextended Airbnb Hosts - uptown
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/a-bargain-with-the-devil-bill-comes-due-for-overextended-airbnb-hosts/ar-BB13k3T4?li=BBnbfcN
======
s1artibartfast
I love Airbnb, but don't have a lot of sympathy for the property owners and
speculators in this situation.

There is nothing wrong with owning a rental property, but the answer to loss
of income is simple - sell the property and cash out while ahead.

